

Ask HN: What would you do if you knew you couldn't fail? - rdmlx

What would you do if you knew you couldn't fail?
======
mahmud
I couldn't fail. My current project could, but I have gained enough
intelligence in a niche market segment while researching my startup that I
could start working as a highly paid consultant NOW.

------
LostInTheWoods
1\. Rob banks 2\. Date Supermodels 3\. Become a movie star

Not necessarily in that order. On second thought, perhaps you should rephrase
the question.

------
tokenadult
Negotiate a comprehensive world peace settlement.

------
hotshothenry
everything

------
ErrantX
ambiguous question: clearly "everything possible" is the only logical answer
:)

------
jaxn
rethink my assumptions

------
Xichekolas
Invent FTL and some cheap/limitless form of energy.

------
physcab
Mt. Everest. Duh.

------
jlees
Is failure really that bad?

------
vorador
I wouldn't try.

